# Los argentinos bailamos...



## Ciapi

Ho notato questa particolare struttura lessicale; ovvero il soggetto al plurale e il verbo alla prima persona plurale.

_No todos los argentinos bailamos tango._

Io avrei detto "bailan" oppure "nosotros argentinos no bailamos [...]".

È una forma corretta? È tipica degli argentini?


----------



## infinite sadness

Mah... io questa costruzione la trovo normale anche in italiano: non tutti gli italiani mangiamo spaghetti.


----------



## kreiner

In spagnolo (e non solo tra gli argentini) non si usa il pronome in queste frasi, a meno che non si voglia dare più enfasi all'espressione. _Noi spagnoli siamo... : Los españoles somos... _Enfaticamente: _Nosotros, los españoles, somos..._


----------



## Neuromante

Es igual que en italiano como ya dice Infinite. ¿No será que estás confundido con la traducción de la frase?


----------



## Ciapi

infinite sadness said:


> Mah... io questa costruzione la trovo normale anche in italiano: non tutti gli italiani mangiamo spaghetti.



Non ha senso questa frase.


----------



## infinite sadness

Io la trovo normale. Non mi pare una costruzione tipica di una lingua.


----------



## Ciapi

Potrebbe fornirmi di un testo dove viene utilizzata questa costruzione?


----------



## infinite sadness

Non saprei, comunque questo andrebbe al di là degli scopi del forum.
Non tutti i forumisti siamo autorizzati a fornire bibliografia.


----------



## ursu-lab

In italiano la presenza del "noi" è obbligatoria, tranne col "tutti", perché il "tutti" comprende di per sé un "noi":

*noi *italiani *siamo*....

*(noi) tutti/tutti noi siamo* consapevoli che...

*gli *italiani *sono*...

In spagnolo (in generale, cioè non è un'espressione tipica argentina) è invece correttissimo (e comunissimo) dire, come ha scritto Kreiner:

los españoles/argentinos somos...

sottintendendo il "noi".


----------



## Ciapi

ursu-lab said:


> In italiano la presenza del "noi" è obbligatoria, tranne col "tutti", perché il "tutti" comprende di per sé un "noi":
> 
> *noi *italiani *siamo*....
> 
> *(noi) tutti/tutti noi siamo* consapevoli che...
> 
> *gli *italiani *sono*...
> 
> In spagnolo (in generale, cioè non è un'espressione tipica argentina) è invece correttissimo (e comunissimo) dire, come ha scritto Kreiner:
> 
> los españoles/argentinos somos...
> 
> sottintendendo il "noi".



Grazie mille!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao IS,

Come già spiegato da ursu-lab, queste frasi possono essere ritenute corrette in italiano solo così:


infinite sadness said:


> [...] non tutti gli *noi* italiani mangiamo spaghetti.





infinite sadness said:


> Non saprei, comunque questo andrebbe al di là degli scopi del forum.
> Non tutti i *noi* forumisti siamo autorizzati a fornire bibliografia.


----------



## LAERRANTE

infinite sadness said:


> Mah... io questa costruzione la trovo normale anche in italiano: non tutti gli italiani *mangiano* spaghetti.



Concordo pienamente con ursu-lab. 
In italiano *non tutti gli italiani mangiamo spaghetti* è errata.
Ciao


----------



## infinite sadness

Angel.Aura said:


> Ciao IS,
> 
> Come già spiegato da ursu-lab, queste frasi possono essere ritenute corrette in italiano solo così:



Scusa ma... o io sto diventando deficiente oppure Ursula ha detto esattamente il contrario di quello che tu stai dicendo, e cioè che le mie frasi sono giuste (a cagione della presenza del pronome tutti).


----------



## Angel.Aura

Scusami, IS.
Hai perfettamente ragione.
Quindi sono in disaccordo anche con ursu-lab!  Il "tutti" non sostituisce il "noi" nelle frasi proposte.
E vado sparata a prendermi un bel caffettino.


----------



## infinite sadness

C'è anche una ragione di ragionevolezza: se io dico "non tutti gli italiani *sono*..." significa che non comprendo me stesso, quindi devo dire per forza "non tutti gli italiani siamo".
Esempi:
1. "non tutti gli italiani sono intelligenti, io sono stupido"
2. "non tutti gli italiani siamo stupidi, alcuni sono intelligenti"


----------



## ursu-lab

Io non mi sono mai sognata di scrivere che sia corretto dire "tutti gli italiani siamo" ...

Siamo tutti innocenti fino a prova contraria...
Noi tutti siamo convinti della tua innocenza.
Siamo tutti convinti della tua innocenza.

Il "tutti" a cui mi riferivo io è *da solo*, non con altre parole (tutti gli italiani , ecc).


----------



## infinite sadness

Boh... a questo punto mi arrendo, ognuno resterà della sua opinione.


----------



## Neuromante

Resumiendo: Es una forma correctísima de la lengua española. No es un uso local.


Por cierto: Mi pregunta sobre qué habías entendido era porque la frase no significa ninguna de las dos traducciones que propusiste.


----------



## Ciapi

Neuromante said:


> Resumiendo: Es una forma correctísima de la lengua española. No es un uso local.
> 
> 
> Por cierto: Mi pregunta sobre qué habías entendido era porque la frase no significa ninguna de las dos traducciones que propusiste.



No eran traducciones. A mí, qué son italiano, me parecía más "natural" escribir la frase en esas dos formas, pero acabo de enterarme que en castellano es distinto.


----------



## Neuromante

Es que tus dos opciones no son traducciones de la frase en español. Ése es el problema, no es cuestión de que sea más o menos "natura".
Esas frase son:
No todos los argentinos bailan el tango Y quien la dice *no puede ser un argentino* mientras que en la de la duda sí que lo es.

Nosotros, argentinos, no bailamos el tango. Y significa que *ningún* argentino lo baila.

La frase original, en cambio, la dice un argentino para aclarar/advertir/enunciar  (No se sabe por el contexto) que hay una parte de los argentinos que no lo bailan mientras que otra sí lo hace.


Tres frases distintas con tres significados distintos. Esa es la situación dentro de la lengua española. No es un problema de hablar con mayor o menor naturalidad.
¿Como se dice en italiano, estando dentro de un grupo, que no todo el grupo hace una determinada cosa? Sin especificar si el que habla lo hace o no.

*Es exactamente el discurso que está haciendo Infinite.* Traducir una frase conservando su significado.


----------



## Lady Marion

¿Como se dice en italiano, estando dentro de un grupo, que no todo el grupo hace una determinada cosa? Sin especificar si el que habla lo hace o no.

Si direbbe qualcosa del tipo:
Non è vero che noi italiani mangiamo tutti la pasta a pranzo; o
Noi italiani non mangiamo tutti la pasta a pranzo.

In sostanza il tutti si mette dopo.
La traduzione corretta in italiano della frase in questione del thread sarebbe:
Noi argentini non sappiamo ballare tutti il tango.

"Non tutti gli italiani mangiamo spaghetti" è errata e, sinceramente, non l'ho proprio mai sentita dire da nessuno. Forse è un'influenza dialettale.

Fatto sta che in spagnolo quella è una costruzione normalissima (non solo argentina), non è incorretta e non si può tradurre letteralmente in italiano perché noi non possediamo quel tipo di struttura. Per questo bisogna girarci un po' intorno nel modo che ho proposto sopra.
Saluti a tutti


----------



## Ciapi

Grazie Lady Marion per l'ulteriore chiarimento!


----------



## ursu-lab

Los argentinos bailamos el tango...
o
Los italianos comemos pasta...
o
Los que estamos aquí queremos una explicación....
o
Los estudiantes somos (si quien habla es un estudiante)...

Tutte queste frasi in italiano vogliono un "noi", perché non ci può essere un *soggetto di terza persona plurale* e un *verbo di prima plurale* (cioè coniugato con un "noi") come invece si può fare in spagnolo, che può *sottintendere *sempre un "nosotros".

Era questo il dubbio grammaticale di chi ha posto il thread, indipendentemente dal significato della frase.


----------



## honeyheart

E immagino che questa regola valga anche con il verbo coniugato alla seconda persona plurale, no? Cioè, non si può dire, per esempio: _"credevo che *gli italiani mangiaste* tutti la pasta a pranzo"_; si deve dire invece: _"credevo che *voi italiani **mangiaste* tutti la pasta a pranzo"_.  È giusto?


----------



## ursu-lab

honeyheart said:


> E immagino che questa regola valga anche con il verbo coniugato alla seconda persona plurale, no? Cioè, non si può dire, per esempio: _"credevo che *gli italiani mangiaste* tutti la pasta a pranzo"_; si deve dire invece: _"credevo che *voi italiani **mangiaste* tutti la pasta a pranzo"_.  È giusto?




Sì, certo, vale anche per la frase "rovesciata". Insomma, il soggetto deve sempre essere legato chiaramente al verbo. 
Ma poi è così anche in spagnolo, perché in fondo "sembra" diverso solo perché quel "nosotros" è sottinteso. Insomma: "c'è ma non si vede" e in italiano, invece, si deve anche "vedere".


----------



## infinite sadness

Lady Marion said:


> "Non tutti gli italiani mangiamo spaghetti" è errata e, sinceramente, non l'ho proprio mai sentita dire da nessuno. Forse è un'influenza dialettale.


Credo che la ragione sia proprio quella.
Che ci volete fare, i siciliani siamo fatti così.


----------

